# [SOLVED] Pioneer FH-P80BT + iPod Nano (8Gb - 4th Gen) + 'CD-i200 ipod interface' cabl



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey all,

Glad to see your all doing well over here in the Audio section! Thought I'd query you on a little something.. I bought a Pioneer FH-P80BT recently and an iPod Nano (8Gb - 4th Gen) with a view to hook them together, using a 'Pioneer CD-i200 ipod interface' cable.

When I purchased this cable, I was promised that:


> This interface cable offers a direct connection between your iPod and the AVIC-D3 navigation system, as well as the DEH-P85BT, 6900IB and 4900IB CD tuners and the AVH-P5900DVD
> 
> The cable allows you to control your iPod directly from the navigation system or CD/DVD tuner.
> 
> This interface cable offers a direct connection between your iPod and in-car entertainment system. The cable allows you to control your iPod directly from the navigation system or CD/DVD tuner.











This is *CLEARLY NOT* the bloomin' case!!








Now, can anyone tell me what I need in order for this to work correctly? I spent the best part of £1000 on my Subs, Amps, Caps, H-Unit, Wiring Kit, iPod, iPod Cable and Can-Bus Steering controls - All I really wanted was my iPod to work!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer FH-P80BT + iPod Nano (8Gb - 4th Gen) + 'CD-i200 ipod interface' cable.*

if the head unit has a aux in port with the rca's then you can get the cable that plugs into your Ipod and then run that to the "input" on the back of the deck. Most new head units come with a set of rca's in for ipod integration. The cable are crap since they loose 30% of the sound quality through the 1/4" connection.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer FH-P80BT + iPod Nano (8Gb - 4th Gen) + 'CD-i200 ipod interface' cable.*



lcurle said:


> if the head unit has a aux in port with the rca's then you can get the cable that plugs into your Ipod and then run that to the "input" on the back of the deck. Most new head units come with a set of rca's in for ipod integration. The cable are crap since they loose 30% of the sound quality through the 1/4" connection.


Cheers for the post Lee!

I would like the iPod to charge, thus removing the need to remove it from the glovebox for any other reason than adding 'choons'! I'm disappointed in as much as it doesn't currently charge and it does run thru AUX1. The HUnit has a USB port installed into the side of the glovebox too, this is for removable media on flash mem and the like.. I wonder what would happen if I stuck the iPod>PC cable into that and tried to play something.. I doubt I'd get the Track Skip/Scan et cetera though.. :upset:

I'm thinking that I'm missing the 'Pioneer CD-IB100ii iPod interface' - but obviously don't want to splash-out on a product until it's confirmed :question:

-Crit.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer FH-P80BT + iPod Nano (8Gb - 4th Gen) + 'CD-i200 ipod interface' cable.*

When you connect the Ipod through the USB port, your ipod controls everything from there on out, except the volume. You change tracks wih the ipod, not with the head unit. It also charges the ipod.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer FH-P80BT + iPod Nano (8Gb - 4th Gen) + 'CD-i200 ipod interface' cable.*

Lee - I know it's an old one buddy, but I managed to sort this with the CD-IB100ii cable.

/ Crit.


----------

